# Performance reliability



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Dzlcruz said:


> Hey all,
> I’ve seen some dated posts here, but maybe there’s still a few people around that know. I just purchased a diesel with 123k, and was wondering how reliable the trifecta tune is, and how it affects fuel economy?
> I can drive conservative to get the mpg up there, already got 53 mpg. Then I drove it with my foot and got 43.
> I purchased this vehicle for fuel economy, but we all have a lead foot now and again. I know there are basically no performance parts other than the tune. This is my DD, so I’m cautious about affecting reliability.
> ...


Would love to hear from TRIFECTA customers on this as well! The LUZ seems to be a rock solid engine. We’ve been offering calibrations for these for quite some time and nobody has ever raised any reliability concern with us. Having said that, we definitely recommend ensuring your vehicle is in tip top shape before doing any performance modifications. Whether our product affects fuel economy depends largely on how you drive. If you’re romping around town with your foot to the floor, you’re going to use more fuel. However, our product doesn’t affect economic characteristics under ‘regular driving’ conditions, so you won’t expect to see fuel consumption change under everyday driving. If you have any other questions, please post them up or feel free to contact us at https://trifectaperformance.com

-Anthony


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I cant speak to the diesel side of their tuning but I do have their tune on my 1.4 that is my daily driver. And recently did quite a few upgrades and they are helping me work out the re-tune on it I still got 30 mpg while towing a 5 X 8 trailer with our camping stuff on a trip back in June


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

The LUZ is not “rock solid”. If you ignore the emissions issues, It has a number of shortcomings, including the oil pickup seal design and early water pump seal failure. Most modern light duty diesels have some kind of engineering failure, however the oil seal is something else. I’d call is a major design flaw. It’s the equivalent to the KDP on the 12V 5.9 Cummins.

I got a great deal on my low mileage 2014 Cruze CTD, but knowing what it would cost to get it all squared away including a new WP and timing kit, oil filter cooler housing + aftermarket oil pump seal I WOULD NOT HAVE BOUGHT IT. GM build and engineering quality sucks.

I’m also ignoring the non engine (suspension) repairs that needed to be done.



TRIFECTA said:


> Would love to hear from TRIFECTA customers on this as well! The LUZ seems to be a rock solid engine. We’ve been offering calibrations for these for quite some time and nobody has ever raised any reliability concern with us. Having said that, we definitely recommend ensuring your vehicle is in tip top shape before doing any performance modifications. Whether our product affects fuel economy depends largely on how you drive. If you’re romping around town with your foot to the floor, you’re going to use more fuel. However, our product doesn’t affect economic characteristics under ‘regular driving’ conditions, so you won’t expect to see fuel consumption change under everyday driving. If you have any other questions, please post them up or feel free to contact us at https://trifectaperformance.com
> 
> -Anthony


----------



## Dzlcruz (Jul 8, 2021)

Hey Anthony, 
I’ve seen a few of posts around, glad to see you’re still here. Seems like reliability isn’t an issue with this tune. 
Maintenance wise, everything has been taken care of, including the timing belt, and it’s been a great car so far. Seems like it’ll behave similar to a stock car until I get my foot into it. Which I completely understand as that driving style uses more fuel. I don’t mind driving like a grandpa when I’m just on my way to work, nobody wants to hurry to get there. 

Is there a switch for the program? Or is it active until I get my foot into it? 
Thanks.


----------



## Dzlcruz (Jul 8, 2021)

30 mpg with a trailer is pretty good. Sharp looking Cruze. Been thinking about getting some RS side skirts. Probably not necessary though.



Mr_Pat said:


> I cant speak to the diesel side of their tuning but I do have their tune on my 1.4 that is my daily driver. And recently did quite a few upgrades and they are helping me work out the re-tune on it I still got 30 mpg while towing a 5 X 8 trailer with our camping stuff on a trip back in June
> 
> View attachment 293263


----------



## Dzlcruz (Jul 8, 2021)

Diesel4Ever said:


> oil filter cooler housing + aftermarket oil pump seal


Anyone have the part number for that? I’ve been reading about it on here, and I may do this before winter. I’m capable of wrenching on a few things myself.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Dzlcruz said:


> 30 mpg with a trailer is pretty good. Sharp looking Cruze. Been thinking about getting some RS side skirts. Probably not necessary though.


Thanks. Again I dont know the diesel variant but I assume Trifectas tune for diesel is similar to how mine works. .. Mine is in eco/Stock plus as they call it when the cruze control switch is on. Shut off the cruze control and its a completely different car Fun mode lol .. now again I dont know thats how the diesel tune works I will say even from the car being stock when I got a tune she became a completely different car in either mode.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> Thanks. Again I dont know the diesel variant but I assume Trifectas tune for diesel is similar to how mine works. .. Mine is in eco/Stock plus as they call it when the cruze control switch is on. Shut off the cruze control and its a completely different car Fun mode lol .. now again I dont know thats how the diesel tune works I will say even from the car being stock when I got a tune she became a completely different car in either mode.


The diesel doesn't seem to be cruise-control-switch-activated. But I notice a major difference off the line when I hold the TC-off button for 10 seconds.


----------



## Dzlcruz (Jul 8, 2021)

Figure I didn’t need to make a new thread. But I got a cool CEL light today. I’ll be calling my friend that’s a mechanic to borrow his scan tool… any guesses before the results are in? Lol
124K


----------



## Dzlcruz (Jul 8, 2021)

It was the Nox sensor after the DPF. Reset it, and we’ll see how far she can ride until we need to buy one.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

not trifecta tune...but tuned as strong with curve moved... I have been very rough on tracking a diesel cruze and no problems other than brakes and trans which if you drive one normally won't pop up... engine wise so far great.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Diesel4Ever said:


> The LUZ is not “rock solid”. If you ignore the emissions issues, It has a number of shortcomings, including the oil pickup seal design and early water pump seal failure. Most modern light duty diesels have some kind of engineering failure, however the oil seal is something else. I’d call is a major design flaw. It’s the equivalent to the KDP on the 12V 5.9 Cummins.
> 
> I got a great deal on my low mileage 2014 Cruze CTD, but knowing what it would cost to get it all squared away including a new WP and timing kit, oil filter cooler housing + aftermarket oil pump seal I WOULD NOT HAVE BOUGHT IT. GM build and engineering quality sucks.
> 
> I’m also ignoring the non engine (suspension) repairs that needed to be done.


I just happen to be checking out the forum for the first time in awhile curious how these interesting cars are doing but I couldn't agree more. I sold my CTD about 6 months ago and bought a 2021 Toyota 4-Runner. There's enough to scare me off as it began to age and I wanted a bigger vehicle with more versatility. Fuel cost is a non-issue. The 4-runner was a no-brainer as it's been almost entirely unchanged since 2010 using early 2000's technology drivetrain wise. Boring but checked all my boxes

They're cool cars and I miss that torque sometimes but I'm relived to be rid of it frankly.


----------



## Dzlcruz (Jul 8, 2021)

KpaxFAQ said:


> They're cool cars and I miss that torque sometimes but I'm relived to be rid of it frankly.


Well, thankfully, if I choose to sell it, I have enough of
It paid down already, it would be a non issue. I love the torque, maybe I’ll get a duramax for the next one. I bet that’s a real torque monster there.
It does concern me that it could be come an emissions nightmare and all kinds of lights start coming on. I’ll take them the best I can, and if it gets too crappy, I’ll trade it in, or sell it.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Dzlcruz said:


> Well, thankfully, if I choose to sell it, I have enough of
> It paid down already, it would be a non issue. I love the torque, maybe I’ll get a duramax for the next one. I bet that’s a real torque monster there.
> It does concern me that it could be come an emissions nightmare and all kinds of lights start coming on. I’ll take them the best I can, and if it gets too crappy, I’ll trade it in, or sell it.


When my daughter gets my Cruze in a couple years, I'm planning on picking up either the half-ton Ram, Silverado, or Gladiator with the 3.0L Diesel as my new daily driver. 9000 lb towing and 30mpg highway sounds pretty good. It's not the 40-50 I see from the Cruze, but it can also do a lot of things that the Cruze can't. Hopefully they have the emission all ironed out in those and they won't be causing me any trouble by then.


----------



## Rebooter (Mar 27, 2020)

I've had the Trifecta tune for over a year and 20k miles with no ill effects. Off course it is a daily driver for me, and I used it on a 2200 mile vacation to the major national parts this summer. I spent $200 in fuel.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

I've had a Trifecta tune in my CTD for over a year with no tune related issues.


----------

